# Manchester Utd



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

**** me! Just seen the result!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I was watching and thinking that Bradford City play a completely unrelated sport. Honestly, it's nothing like that


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Bonkers wasn't it... Roma just fell apart (w&nkers that they are!)

Mind you, Chelsea were lucky... though dominant all through the second half


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry - did Man U lose??


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

They won 7-1. I stopped watching at 3-0


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Robert said:


> They won 7-1. I stopped watching at 3-0


Crap.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Football sucks.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Tribalism is wank and pointless, I do agree.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There's only one team in Manchester, and it ain't them


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Football sucks.......


Agreed.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmmm .... pains me to say .... but both Man Utd and Chelski were good last night.

Rumour has it that the trouble last night was started by Middlesbrough fans out to settle old scores against Roma fans


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stan said:


> Tribalism is wank and pointless, I do agree.


I had never thought about football teams/supporters in those terms









Makes sense.....


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Stan said:


> Tribalism is wank and pointless, I do agree.


Better be careful there Stan - are not us watch collectors part of a tribe?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No Phil' not a tribe but a clique apparently!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> No Phil' not a tribe but a clique apparently!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> There's only one team in Manchester, and it ain't them


Well said Phil!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They should reward Fergie with a starring role in a chewing gum Ad


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I know I won't make any friends with this but.......

7-1

Whooo-hooo!

Man United! Man United!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

andytyc said:


> I know I won't make any friends with this but.......
> 
> 7-1
> 
> ...


I'm your friend Andy. Superb result, stunning football, what a team.







Whooo Hooo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 'Roy' how about introducing yourself and what watches do you have?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah tell us about yourself Roy, don't be shy











hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one team in Manchester, and it ain't them
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > I know I won't make any friends with this but.......
> ...


Yep that will make Utd favourites now!

Which will suit Liverpool as they go quietly on with their business and win it for a 6th time in Athens


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > andytyc said:
> ...


Still singing about that 7-1 ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd sooner watch Accrington Stanley


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Football sucks.......


lol Girl ! Man U what the hell were they playing at tonight? I have never seen such a poor performance from such a talented bunch. Very poor.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

In contrast I have to say that Liverpool never gave up chasing every ball and they ran, ran, ran.

They deserved their victory over Chelsea and their weird whining manager.

I think Liverpool will do it in the final. They just seem to adapt to european football better than Man U


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Griff said:


> They just seem to adapt to european football better than Man U


Oh, how true, but why should that be?

With apologies to Yogi Berra, "Football is 90% mental - the other half is physical"


----------

